
Computational Physics projects - aroman_ro
For some time I started to implement (in C++) some projects related to computational physics. I thought they might be interesting for some, so I&#x27;ll try to expose them here. The GitHub repositories are here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;aromanro?tab=repositories the projects being described on the blog: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;compphys.go.ro
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [https://compphys.go.ro](https://compphys.go.ro)

It's much better to submit each post individually than the whole page. It
generates better (and more discussion). Also, post with URL only, because
"self" post have a penalty here.

I recommend posting one article per week, so people would not get annoyed and
complain. (It's possible to make more submissions, but I prefer a lower rate.)
Try to select a day/hour when you can be around in case people ask questions,
it is very appreciated. You can also post a comment saying that you are the
author, but it is not necessary.

A nice technical post may get 5-10 upvotes and a few comments, and a few
hundred visits to the page. Sometimes you are lucky and get more, sometimes a
good post just falls thru the cracks and is ignored...

I recommend to select the posts that have a nice visual part that is easy to
understand. After people is hooked, they will read the technical part.

I recommend to post first [https://compphys.go.ro/lattice-
boltzmann/](https://compphys.go.ro/lattice-boltzmann/) and
[https://compphys.go.ro/electric-field-
lines/](https://compphys.go.ro/electric-field-lines/)

Try to post once a week one of the old articles, and the new articles when
they are published. You can make some repost later, but only a few times (2 or
3?).

PS: I'd like to reed a follow-up of [https://compphys.go.ro/nuclear-magnetic-
resonance-and-fourie...](https://compphys.go.ro/nuclear-magnetic-resonance-
and-fourier-transform/) with some low-pass/high-pass filtering and other
frequency based effects.

Also, for the images in the frequency domain sometimes it is useful to peek
and exponent n and draw \hat{f}^n(wx,wy) instead of \hat{f}^(wx,wy). Pick a
small n like 1/2 or less to enhance small values, otherwise the peak at 0 is
too big. Something similar to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_correction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_correction)

~~~
aroman_ro
The NMR project already has some filtering in place, nothing fancy, just
cutting out high and/or low frequencies.

